# Four Girls and a Banana



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

We filmed a show for Good Ol Boys Outdoors on Wednesday and thank goodness the fish cooperated. The wind was blowing about 15mph sustained out of the WSW but the water at the jetties was still holding up well. The trout bite was tough but the redfish up to 10lbs put on a show eating up Strike Pro's new deep diving crank bait. We also caught some slot reds on a sexy shad KVD 2.5 fished in tight to the rocks. Good Ol Boys Outdoors is a fishing and hunting show featuring the beautiful rivers, lakes, and waterways of Southeast Texas. It airs on KBTV Fox 4 out of Beaumont, TX at 5:30am on Sundays. 

I felt confident after how successful Wednesday was that Thursday would be much of the same. Fred, his brother, Terry, and father, Carlos joined me for what turned out to be a lot more fishing than catching. We fished from the channel to the Gator Hole to Taylor's Bayou and back to the causeway with only a few fish to show for our efforts. The water was so off colored it looked as if you could walk on it. After Wednesday's dismal outcome I tried as hard as I could to cancel both Friday and Saturday falling just short of paying each group to not fish! Chris Dumas and company fished with me on Friday and we spent the entire day in the marsh. We ended up with a box full of redfish and flounder and quit at noon so they could make their drive back to Baton Rouge. Chris and I both were surprised at the success of our trip as the wind was blowing 23mph before I ever even put the boat in the water! We caught our fish on swimbaits and Killer Flats Minnows in less than 2' of water.

Even after the success we had on Friday, Johnny and I were still both trying to cancel Saturday's trip as we believed that the lake would still be filthy and that fishing would be marginal at best. Judy and her group wouldn't hear of it and were going fishing no matter what. They met us at the boat club at 6:00 and somehow I drew the short straw and got the guys and Johnny got the four ladies. Before Johnny could even open his mouth Emily had already got on his boat with banana in hand. Then came the excuses why my boat was going to win the wager on which boat was going to catch the most fish because of the bananas! The wind ended up being just right out of the south and the water cleared nicely. There was a ton of boats early but the vast majority of them left before the fish went off. Johnny and I ended up having it to ourselves and we both ended the day with a cooler full of fish. All of our better fish were caught on a Texas Roach Killer Flats Minnow on an 1/8oz jighead. We also caught a lot of fish on swimbaits but a lot of them were smaller. We keyed in on shrimp jumping and slicks. 

I enjoyed having Sunday and Monday off spending time with my family but was back at it on Tuesday. Bruce and Jaime joined me on a trip that they purchased at a CCA auction, and ended up being very glad that they did. It was without a doubt the hardest 8mph wind that I have ever fished in! I think it is time the weather station hires somebody new as it was a good 15-20mph all day. We were very limited on the water that we could fish but fortunately the water that was fishable still had very good clarity. We did not catch a pile of fish but we never did catch a single trout under 3lbs and our largest fish hit the 7lb mark on the boga grip. Every fish we caught was in 5' of water over scattered shell and bit either a black and chartreuse Split Tail Mullet or a geaux gleaux Trout Killer on an 1/8oz jighead. We let every fish go that was 25" or better. I strongly encourage releasing any and every big fish. When handling any fish that you plan on letting go it is important to handle as little as possible and to wet your hands before handling. 

Daley's Hunt N Fish is having their annual fishing showing this weekend June 1-2 from 9am-7pm. There will be several big names their such as Scott Roland Martin, Cajun Phil Broussard, Dickie Colburn, Bantam 1 from Shimano, Chester Moore, as well as the owners/reps from quite a few major companies. There will also be prize giveaways along with some great deals on products. Come on out and learn something new and take advantage of some great deals!

Capt. Adam Jaynes
www.justfishsabine.com


----------

